# Thanks for giving us a dedicated space for discussing Apple products



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Not sure if mac computers is also supposed to be posted here, maybe someone will read this and let us know. 

Anyway, thanks providing this space for the discussion of the many Apple products so many of us use and love.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> Anyway, thanks providing this space for the discussion of the many Apple products so many of us use and love.


Or the one piece of Apple equipment that I am about to own. Thanks Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks! 

Yes, I think Mac discussions would be appropriate in this area as well..


----------



## chalkmaven (Dec 27, 2008)

I'd also like to add my thanks for this forum.  I appreciate your thoughtfulness Harvey.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Speaking as a member here, I also appreciate this.  I much prefer the atmosphere of KindleBoards to any other forum I've ever been on, so the ability to get and share iPad info here is a gift.  I love my Kindle AND my iPad, and being in a place where I can talk about both is great!  Woohoo for one-stop shopping.

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, thank you.  It's nice to be able to discuss here and read the opinions of those we already know and have formed a community with.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Ohhhhhh! I wondered what happened to the iPad discussion. It was gone! I thought... gee did all the hoopla die already

This is great! Thanks for the board!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

GinnyB said:


> Ohhhhhh! I wondered what happened to the iPad discussion. It was gone! I thought... gee did all the hoopla die already
> 
> This is great! Thanks for the board!


LOL me too. I was thinking... did I dream the whole thing??

Melissa


----------

